# Tulips :)



## smartie2000 (May 18, 2007)

I started a new border for the front of my house last year and planted four mugo pines and five different types of tulips in between them. Then I layered the top with pebbles. So far three have bloomed but the other two are on their way.

Unfortunately the camera focused too much on the background which was too distracting so I had to layer black fabric everywhere.

I'm not sure if there is a tulip registry somewhere, is there one? It doesn't seem like they are as organized with hybrid names and their background for some reason. (or maybe I am wrong. and is there a hosta registry too?)

Here is a Ancilla, a kaufmanniana or water lily type tulip. It was first to bloom, and much earlier than any other spring flowers, including my neighbours, so we were first to have spring blooms 









Here's Tulip Fashion. I'm not sure if it is labelled right or I got the correct bulbs because I did some googling and Fashion is a kaufmanniana too. I like the leaves on this guy too








Here's _Tulipa humilis _'Persian Pearl', a small one, only inches tall. I planted four of them but only one survived. There was heavy raining in the fall and I think the water didn't drain causing the other three to rot.








Because I didn't plant many of the garden plants at my house I will need help with ID's on many plants as they start blooming. The house already had a nice garden.
I'm not sure what these are but there are plenty growing everywhere in shady spots. They are also growing with my Cyp. parviflorum now.





And this old tree gives many many white blooms! What is it?








The lawn is a bit yellow:sob:, my neighbours have green lawns... Anyways I will be digging up all of this portion for new flower beds...


----------



## parvi_17 (May 18, 2007)

Those are some really nice tulips!


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2007)

Phrag besseae! Umm.. no, I mean nice tulips!


----------



## Marco (May 18, 2007)

great photos Fren. I really like the first one!


----------



## cdub (May 18, 2007)

I'm almost certain the tree is _Prunus serotina_, wild cherry. You will get black fruit just larger than a green pea, but don't eat them, yucky.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 18, 2007)

cdub said:


> I'm almost certain the tree is _Prunus serotina_, wild cherry. You will get black fruit just larger than a green pea, but don't eat them, yucky.



Thanks,
I did a google and I found that the _Prunus serotina _leaves were more waxy than my tree, but the blooms are identical.
It's a good thing if it is a cherry since it can be a pollenator plant for my new plum and cherry trees that are just about to bloom for better fruit yield


----------



## arcticshaun (May 18, 2007)

Your small evergreen plant with rounded leaves looks like an Bergenia.

Shaun


----------



## smartie2000 (May 18, 2007)

thanks

I found an blue print of the garden from 1987! And the tree planted was a _Prunus padus_, and the pink blooms are _Bergenia cordifolia _(Heartleaf Bergenia, I'm not sure if they are all of this species, are there hybrids too because I am not sure if the previous owner made many divisions or bought more hybrids) also I can ID some of my other old trees now. The garden was professionally landscaped back then but this blue print is very outdated and its worn out so it looks like a treasure map

I found
Prunus padus (Bird Cherry)
Prunus triloba (Chinese Flow Almond)
Lyringa villosa (Late Lilac) (x2)
Picea pungens ‘Glauca’ (x4)
Lonicera dropmore scarlet (Climbing Honeysuckle)
Caragana arb. Pendula (Weeping Caragana)
Juniperus h. Wiltonii (Blue Rug)
Juniperus chinensis Pfitzfer (Golden Juniper) (x2)
Sorbus aucuparia
Bergenia cordifolia (Heartleaf Bergenia)
Shrubby cinquefoil

I'll probably end up labelling everything because I can't help myself after growing orchids...


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2007)

Nice photos, Fren.


----------



## Barbara (May 18, 2007)

Love the tulips, I've had some of the same ones in my gardens in the past, but they have all died out, or got ate by the reams of squirrels/voles/wireworms.

I can't tell for sure without a better picture of the leaf, but the tree looks alot like Prunus virginiana to me, a native tree, easy to grow. The birds planted one under one of my giant Silver Maples a few years ago, and now it's almost 12 feet tall. Does yours produce fruit?

BTW, thats a Bergenia for sure, I have a couple kicking around, the hummingbirds like them.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 3, 2007)

Here is Tulip Elegant Lady, a later blooming tulip. It is too hot and sunny these couple days and suprisingly there was snow in nearby cities and fear of frost last week. Our weather is so odd. It's been around 30oC, I know its not so hot for those down south.
I had to use an umbrella to shade the plants for the photos, it was just too much lighting. 
I just have one more tulip I planted to bloom, but I'm not sure if it will bloom (maybe it is an even later bloomer). They are a miniature one like the Tulipa humilus 'persian pearl'. Seems that the miniatures are harder to grow.


----------



## Heather (Jun 3, 2007)

That's lovely!


----------

